# 14" Logan Owners Question



## Bartonius (May 7, 2013)

So I noticed that the performance of my threading dial was sort of suspect, so I pulled it off and checked the Gear.  

The Gear looked Terrible, It was hour glass shaped, and the teeth were worn all the way to the base diameter in the middle.  

I then looked in my handy dandy owners manual and saw that a Helical Type Gear is called out in the print, not a straight toothed gear like mine had installed.  

I called Scott today and he said the 14" Models all should have the Helical Gear.

My Thread Dial Body looks Identical to the Print, I'll Post Pics Later.  

Here are my questions:

What type of Gear is on your Thread Dial?

What Level of Wear is yours if it is still working properly?

And Finally, Anyone got an Extra Gear?  I'm hoping to find a used one before I Shell out $50 a new one.  

Thanks Guys!


----------

